# Lemon Syrup Apricots TNT



## kadesma (May 29, 2012)

DH brought home some apricots while they were sweet and juicy they looked rather odd!!! So my friend and I  tried to fix into something pretty we cooked them 8 set aside the fruit and to start add water 1 cup,  1/4 c. sugar or more if you like,  2 strips of lemon zest, 2 tab. fresh lemon juice,   we brought this to a simmer over med heat. let it go for 10 min. Now add the halved apricots to the syrup cook turning once til tender about 5 min. Let the apricots cool briefly in the syrup, then cover and store in the refrigerator. Served chilled with whipped cream flavored with amaretto or vanilla,
enjoy,
kades


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2012)

I bet that would be good with re-hydrated dried apricots too.


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I bet that would be good with re-hydrated dried apricots too.


I don't see why not. Probably  taste wonderful.
kades


----------

